# How to stop mother f****** chain slap!!!!!????



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

What are some good ways to stop chain slap??? I am planning on getting a chain guide, and I heard that helps, but what are some other ways to tighten that thing down so it doesn't move make so much dang noise? I got my derailleur chain tension screw on max and the chain shortened by 1 link. The other day I was riding down stairs and it sounded like my whole rear end was about to fall off! This is one problem I hope they resolve in the future of DH/FR mountain biking cause it is just plain annoying!!!!!! Bang, BANG, BaNG, BAng. I am on borderline psychosis from da** chain slap!!



Thanks, Shredder111


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Chain guide will help, and will give you more confidence in pedalling through rock gardens. Also I found that using a road or super short rear derailleur and a close ratio cassette makes a huge difference. It will also raise the whole drivechain up increasing rock clearance. You can also take a couple of links out of the chain.
Best


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

not much you can do, I would pad the chainstay so that 1) It doesn't get damaged and 2) it will quiet the sound of the chain hitting your bike significantly


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Chain guide, 
smaller cassette in the rear (road cassette) (lets you run a tighter chain)
shorter chain
short cage rear derailleur (or road derailleur)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

not sure if you want to do this, but sram derailleurs are tighter, or you could get an internal hub (rollhof or however you spell it) w/ a rennen tensioner...


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

You should take your chain off....that would be SUPER HARDCORE:thumbsup:


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

On one extreme, high pivot single-pivot suspension designs often have no slap at all... and singlespeed hardtails cannot have any. 

You may be hearing your rear-d slapping the chainstay (BigHits are known for this and mine does it) so pad the area where it would/could hit.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Just go SS (single speed):thumbsup:


----------



## MUD KING (Mar 10, 2005)

*tape it*

I found that the sound doesn't bother me like the paint chips in my frame. The sound informs me that I'm riding at an appropriate pace. I just wrap the piece the chain slaps with some electric tape. Couple bucks on a roll of tape and your set down the road.


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

If you have a front der the chain is probably making noise slapping that too.


----------



## RMXtreem (Oct 16, 2004)

buy a SRAM!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can set the spring tension to the higher position. Helps drastically, and improves shifts.

Otherwise. Buy SRAM, get a good chainguide.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Like a lot of the others said, Sram, chain guide pull a link and wrap the chainstay with a tube.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, almost 100% of my noise is from the FD. Not much I can do about it...


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

set your chain length correctly, and you shouldnt get chain slap.


----------



## kornhole (Mar 12, 2006)

Use a i pod.


----------



## Werx (Oct 6, 2007)

I am running a xt rear der and have experienced a lot of chain slap. Can I run a SRAM rear der with my current shimano shifters?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Nein. Sram = Sram shifters.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

take shock have bike....compress rear suspension......cut chain after having it in biggest coggs....leave a little for measurment error


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Old tube + electrical tape: wrap around the chainstays and your done.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Zonk0u said:


> set your chain length correctly, and you shouldnt get chain slap.


Proper chain length will reduce chain slap, but usually not completely eliminate it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

what are you using for a chain stay protector. If its on metal, its gonna be alot louder (and possibly damage your frame) so using an old tube to wrap it, or my favorite wrapping it in road bar tape will quiet it alot.


----------



## GunMetalGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Chain guide entirely solved my issue with slap. I haven't had any since and I have been very happy


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> Like a lot of the others said, Sram, chain guide pull a link and wrap the chainstay with a tube.


Exactly!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

like said before the big hits are really bad for the rear der hitting the chainstay... you will always have noise coming from back there though.

Just ride fast than the speed of sound and you will be fine.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Nein. Sram = Sram shifters.


What's wrong with sram shifters? I use their triggers integrated with my formulas and they work great. No trouble with x-9 trigger to x-0 and 9.0sl so don't know what's the problem with them. Sram simply rocks.

BTW. Is that true that Road Sram Derail needs special Road Sram Shifters? Cuz I'm thinking on getting myself one(156g !!)


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> Chain guide,
> smaller cassette in the rear (road cassette) (lets you run a tighter chain)
> shorter chain
> short cage rear derailleur (or road derailleur)


what?
how would a smaller gear making the chain shorter? it would make it longer cause the gear takes up less links, and those are added to the slack.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

yoboe said:


> what?
> how would a smaller gear making the chain shorter? it would make it longer cause the gear takes up less links, and those are added to the slack.


No... it lets you run less chain... you size the chain based on the road cassette. You can use less total links... in addition, with a 11-34 cassette, you have a much larger gap between gears, this means that the derailleur needs to take up more slack in the smaller gears. With a 12-26, it's a much smaller gap. So less chain is required and the derailleur doesn't have to take up as much slack.

Think about it.



> What's wrong with sram shifters? I use their triggers integrated with my formulas and they work great. No trouble with x-9 trigger to x-0 and 9.0sl so don't know what's the problem with them. Sram simply rocks.
> 
> BTW. Is that true that Road Sram Derail needs special Road Sram Shifters? Cuz I'm thinking on getting myself one(156g !!)


Somebody had asked if they could run Shimano shifters with SRAM derailleurs... he was saying no, you have to use the 1:1 SRAM shifters with SRAM rear derailleurs.

Yes, SRAM road derailleurs need different shifters, the pull ratio is different.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

oh i see what you mean now about the casset


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

norbar said:


> What's wrong with sram shifters? I use their triggers integrated with my formulas and they work great. No trouble with x-9 trigger to x-0 and 9.0sl so don't know what's the problem with them. Sram simply rocks.
> 
> BTW. Is that true that Road Sram Derail needs special Road Sram Shifters? Cuz I'm thinking on getting myself one(156g !!)


Read better. He asked if he could use a Shimano shifter with a Sram deraileur, I said no.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ride chainless.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Get a chain guide and get back to us if that doesn't work. You can't really do DH/FR without one.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

If you have deep-pockets, consider "shrink tubing". You can probably get it from an automotive-specialty shop. . . friend of mine did this to the drive-side chainstay and seatstay of his Nomad. No noise from chainslap, definitely low-key "bling-bling" and it doesn't leave a residue or adhesive coating on the frame. :thumbsup: 

If you have nothing but pocket-lint, consider old inner-tubes. You can probably get it from the dumpster behind the LBS. . . I did this to the drive-side chainstay on my Huffy. No noise from chainslap, definitely "ghetto" and. . . whatever, you get the picture.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

> like said before the big hits are really bad for the rear der hitting the chainstay


I don't know how many Big Hits I've seen with either a piece of tire zip-tied to the stay or an old Judy elastomer split in half and zip-tied to the derailleur knuckle. Those things make a racket.

If you care about how it looks - road bike bar tape. Pick a cool color and wrap it up.

If you could care less how it looks - electrical tape and an old inner tube.

The I-pod idea is good too...


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

Chain guide. Blackspire Stinger is 25 bucks, problem solved.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...Tensioners/Blackspire-Stinger-Chain-Guide.htm


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

?


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Use the soft fluffy side of sticky back velcro and attach everywhere that the chain can hit, also if your cables are near by you can cover them in tubing, check out this months dirt it explains how Sam Hill silences his ride and apparently its VERY silent, gona give it a go i hate chain slap.


----------



## ridingsupreme (Apr 14, 2008)

wrap an old tube around your swing arm, and in places you may or may not be able to do so get some duck tape and layer it on there. should annihilate your problems without changing a single part on your bike. but then again crappy bikes are just loud no matter what you do... take intenses' for example... even kovariks bike struggles to comply with acceptable noise decibel levels lol


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

I am a big fan of the tube wrap on chainstay. 

At least hikers can hear you coming


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

You could use some F-4 tape.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

First of all...I would only suggest putting duct tape on your bike if you are either A. A dumbass or B. dont care about your bike. Duct tape is just going to leave a bunch of sticky crap left on your frame after the chain eats away at it, have fun selling

Heres how my faith is done. I have it a little more trimmed up now though. I did this after seeing the sunday done up like this.


----------



## mtbbeta (Jul 22, 2018)

This works sooo well!!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mtbbeta said:


> This works sooo well!!


10 year old thread revived for an affiliate linked video telling us to put 3m mastik tape on the chainstay. Fail.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

noapathy said:


> 10 year old thread revived for an affiliate linked video telling us to put 3m mastik tape on the chainstay. Fail.


agree


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

It's damn funny though. Wasn't so long ago that we didn't have clutch derailleurs and NW rings. Used to run a stinger AND a mrp top guide on my first 1x setup. Now don't need either.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

Ride chainless ....... it seemed to work well for Gwin.


----------

